# snow plow repair



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

i have a snoway snow plow and am looking for a video on how to replace the lexan skin, dont see anything on youtube. anyone have some info on that ? Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not start here?
http://www.snoway.com/service.cfm


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

That site doesn't give me what I,m looking for


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

are you replacing with a factory blade or your gona make one from scratch?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the factory that made it can not give you the needed info not sure how anyone else could.
Still trying to picture how "lexan" comes into play.
Only Lexan I've ever seen is clear plastic used mostly in windows.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Never did a reskin on that plow, but I'm sure it's 'bout like any other plow,....

Unbolt, grind, cut out the ole face,....
Set the new face, usually at the bottom of the frame, Push in on the center, til the top comes into place, Bolt it in,....


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Snoway uses clear lexan for the actual moldboard surface of the plow, many other snowplow manufacturers use a poly panel, steel or even stainless steel. The poly/lexan materials work great because the snow slides across the surface easier and cold wet snow is less likely to stick to the plow. The downside is they aren't quite as tough and can get damaged if you plow up or catch something.

I have never changed out a snoway, but have replaced the poly on a boss plow. I remember it being pretty straightforward, take the bolts out, replace and put the bolts back in. Depending on plow condition you will want some new fasteners, probably break or have to grind a few off.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, it's a real bugger bending it and pushing it in place. I thought maybe there was a better/easier way. Thanks for the input.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

shirbon said:


> Yeah, it's a real bugger bending it and pushing it in place. I thought maybe there was a better/easier way. Thanks for the input.


get a heat gun and warm it up, it will soften the lexan to bend much easier


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

shirbon said:


> Yeah, it's a real bugger bending it and pushing it in place. I thought maybe there was a better/easier way. Thanks for the input.


Do not use a heat gun. Warm it up with some heaters in the garage, to make it easier to bend.

Looks like Snow Way charges more for that part then some other companies do.

Forum just for Snwplows. http://www.snowplowforums.com/forums/40-sno-way-plows/
http://www.snoway.com/snowplow-accessories.cfm
http://www.plowpartsdirect.com/snoway-snow-plow-parts/snoway-plow-parts/

All that it takes is doing a little bit of searching and you can find someone who sells the parts cheaper then Snow Way.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Do not use a heat gun. Warm it up with some heaters in the garage, to make it easier to bend....why not?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

shirbon said:


> Yeah, it's a real bugger bending it and pushing it in place. I thought maybe there was a better/easier way. Thanks for the input.


Ayuh,.... Use the plow truck,....

Set the plow face, block the center against something solid, 'n inch the truck ahead, while someone guides the moldboard into place,....


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Use the plow truck,....
> 
> Set the plow face, block the center against something solid, 'n inch the truck ahead, while someone guides the moldboard into place,....


Throw a couple of bolts loosely in the bottom first. This will keep it from sliding all over as you apply pressure


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

WhatRnsdownhill said:


> Do not use a heat gun. Warm it up with some heaters in the garage, to make it easier to bend....why not?


If you are not moving the gun back and forth, also if the garage is cold, you not doing anything. Warm the garage up with heaters and then the face will be easier to handle and get it to cooperate.


----------

